# Improvements Since Katrina



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One of my neighbors had adopted a Katrina dog! What a long hard road for this dog and how sad for her people. It is good to see that this flooding may not result in so many deaths, separations and assorted other horrors for the people and the dogs.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Made me cry! Good video, though. And I'm relieved to know the pets are being taken care of here with the flooding.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CM are things ok in your area? I've been thinking of you and all others in the Texas, Oklahoma and other areas affected by the storms and by the earthquake.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Great video- and heartwarming to know we are making progress.


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm reading Citizen Canine by David Grimm right now, and just finished a section on hurricane Katrina and how it caused great legislative changes. It's interesting how much the way we treat pets has changed over the last 150 years. I'm generally pessimistic about our ability to make progress, but this is something that actually makes me really hopeful.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been rather touched by the way the animals are being treated here since the tornados, and Mother Nature's tantrums. 

I have seen dogs, cats, rabbits and a chicken posted as lost-found-being fostered-at shelters being cared for, donations being made, etc. I (surprise!) even have a storm displaced guy at my home as of today. (Couldn't get something cute and little, oh no! He's at least mostly GSD and HUGE, my daughter just texted me when she got home and saw him - she asked about the bear in the kennel lol)

The shelters are rather full so they are having to transport to other nearby shelters.They are doing a fantastic job keeping things updated so people can find their pets. It's been heartbreaking and heartwarming at the same time.

One of the sweetest things I read was someone with no clue about dogs, never had one, etc, saw a shivering little dog under the car, posted a picture saying they know nothing but are willing to foster until his/her family can get him/her. Poor people don't even know how to tell gender and were asking how to care for the poor thing. <3

I've read about one minor case of a sort of looting, but it was quietly handled with no issues. So far, we've shown a remarkable amount of maturity here. 

Yup, I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> I've read about one minor case of a sort of looting, but it was quietly handled with no issues. So far, we've shown a remarkable amount of maturity here.
> 
> Yup, I am pleasantly surprised.


The media wants terror, pathos, bodies, societal breakdown.

Good for you for giving them nothing to report on!


----------

